# Is there an exterior home paint that is sparkling or has glitter in it?



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Inquiring minds want to know...why?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What's the punch line?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm guessing that would be called a cookie cutter.


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't know of a stock paint but there is a glitter additive that I have used on interior walls.Check your local Lowe's or Home Depot for the additive and see if it can be used on exteriors.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

sprinkles? Died 30 years ago..


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

Brushjockey said:


> sprinkles? Died 30 years ago..


I did a house about 6 months ago with some kinda glitter stuff from Lowe's.You had to mix it in the paint and use it within five days.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow- really?!
Did you use the glitter spreader?
I haven't seen that in - like i said.. 30 years. Must be a retro thing.


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

No spreader....just rolled it on. Very retro....and cool...imo


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I've never heard of such a thing, and I'll think I'll not touch this, lest I get into trouble.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Used to spread it on popcorn ceilings back in the day for that disco ball effect! lol
if you mix it in, doesn't it loose the shine?
Had to sit on top when I did it.


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

lol....No it still shows up pretty good.I thought the same thing before I used it.The label said after five days you would have to add more to get the effect.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

theres quite a few houses around town with that glitter crap on the texture ceilings.
different i must say!
cool?
not really!
and you always seem to get a piece of glitter or two on you from houses with it and then you go home to the wife questioning you asking what kind of woman you were hanging out with while you are suppose to be at work lol


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Brushjockey said:


> Used to spread it on popcorn ceilings back in the day for that disco ball effect! lol
> if you mix it in, doesn't it loose the shine?
> Had to sit on top when I did it.


Yes, and very classy it was.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Prince, they would call that forensic evidence.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Barney Frank's house has it.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

There's nothing "gay" about that. The wife asked if I could do it in the small bathroom, and I simply added multi-colored glitter to the paint. We both like the results. On the textured walls, it's kinda nice actually.  The grandkids love it too!

DM


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

The reason I liked it was because I an an antiquated kinda guy....lol...I like the old retro stuff. I wish I had pics.The homeowner was thrilled and that's what matters.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Brushjockey said:


> Used to spread it on popcorn ceilings back in the day for that disco ball effect! lol
> if you mix it in, doesn't it loose the shine?
> Had to sit on top when I did it.


 
Did my share of them also. Had one of those hand held cheese grater things that blew it up onto the wet paint. Not for me but it was kind of cool looking


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> There's nothing "gay" about that. The wife asked if I could do it in the small bathroom, and I simply added multi-colored glitter to the paint. We both like the results. On the textured walls, it's kinda nice actually.  The grandkids love it too!
> 
> DM


Not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

jsheridan said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with that!


Of COURSE there's nothing wrong with having grandkids!

DM


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

When the Twilight saga spawns it's next batch of branded merchandise maybe you'll see some paint that sparkles in the sunlight, just like vampires do.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

The original poster hasn't been back to tell us about where and why to use it on exterior.
I'm kind of curious.

All of us are talking about using it on ceilings


----------



## Home repairs (Apr 18, 2011)

On a project two years ago, we added metal flake to an exterior grade oil enamel for a front door.; similar to the process used to create most metallic paints.


----------



## hkw53 (Jan 16, 2013)

Brushjockey said:


> The original poster hasn't been back to tell us about where and why to use it on exterior.
> I'm kind of curious.
> 
> All of us are talking about using it on ceilings


LOL. I know it sounds kinda crazy but my mother considers herself a person with great ideas. She thought her house would stand out and look really nice if she could get it painted with something that sparkled when the sun hit it.
She is determined to to it. Her house is brink but parts have the wood parts around the top. 
So the whole house wouldn't be like that just those parts.

Is there anything that could be added to the paint to make it sparkle?


----------



## hkw53 (Jan 16, 2013)

Home repairs said:


> On a project two years ago, we added metal flake to an exterior grade oil enamel for a front door.; similar to the process used to create most metallic paints.


 
Metal flakes that might be something to make the door sparkle, interesting. Thanks


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

hkw53 said:


> LOL. I know it sounds kinda crazy but my mother considers herself a person with great ideas. She thought her house would stand out and look really nice if she could get it painted with something that sparkled when the sun hit it.
> She is determined to to it. Her house is brink but parts have the wood parts around the top.
> So the whole house wouldn't be like that just those parts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

..I have diamonds..
on the soles of my shoes.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fmf9ZJ_Yn0A

Sparklie!


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

Back in the mid-seventies we sold those hand-crank glitter guns and bags of silver or gold gliter. I never understood why someone would want that in their home and still don't understand. I have learned one thing for sure though:
*"There's no countin' for taste..."*


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

HEY! My WIFE asked me to do that.... would you like to discuss it with HER? :laughing:

DM


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

I think Larry the Cable Guy sells it. Each Gallon comes with two pink Penguins for the front lawn, and one of those rotating color floodlamps. Hell of a deal for 19.99, and if you call right away, you get a third penguin, absolutely free of charge. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

oooOOOOooohhhhh PENGUINS!!!! 

What's that number again?

DM


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jagans said:


> I think Larry the Cable Guy sells it. Each Gallon comes with two pink Penguins for the front lawn, and one of those rotating color floodlamps. Hell of a deal for 19.99, and if you call right away, you get a third penguin, absolutely free of charge. :thumbup::thumbup:


penguins?????:laughing:

these maybe?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Those aren't PENGUINS! Dem r ducks.... :laughing:

DM


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

To the poster you may try an auto body paint store they used to do metal flake I don't know if they still do.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> Those aren't PENGUINS! Dem r ducks.... :laughing:
> 
> DM



We're insulting Floridians with our fowl ignorance:laughing:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Long necked shrimp eating ducks..


----------



## Grants Painting (Feb 6, 2013)

*Glitter???*

I would think mixing it in would decrease the glitter. Unless its an extremely cheap paint... which would be fitting for the glitter AND the paint to be cheesy.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

I think the glitter stuff in paint like a post earlier went out of style 30+ years ago. Just thinking and I know this might cause a train derailment. if your mom is that dead set on doing that why not get you a hand crank grass seed dispenser and fill it with glitter paint the house and then let the glitter fly on to the wet paint? YIKES! it might work it might not.


----------



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

Lowes has an additive that costs like 8 bucks for enough to add to a gallon.You can add less/more as you want.


----------

